# Helmets?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Try a Tipperary Sportage. Lightweight, and has all the safety ratings.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_GPA and Charles Owen have a style of helmet that has air venting, and are supposed to be cooler._


----------



## jasperemily0511 (Jan 22, 2013)

always good to be on the safe side


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I second the Tipperary Sportage. It's the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn. It's the only kind I can tolerate. I don't even know it's on.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I third the Tipperary Sportage. Bought one myself just yesterday and I'm very pleased about how comfortable it is. Worth every cent!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome! I will look into those then


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oooh sounds like something I may want to look into as well! I know a lot of riders in my area wear Tipperary - not sure about the model, but it might be the same one.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I also ride in a tipperary. If you are used to a "traditional" helmet it may seem odd-looking at first.. but the difference in coolness/comfort is night and day. And they are reasonably priced too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tippery sportage, although I just bought my GF's daughter a new style ovation, which was obviously made to compete with the sportage and I like the design. It also comes in light colors unlike the Tippery. Even though tippery promised us white and light tan aboout two years ago. May get an ovation see how I like it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am riding in one of these: Troxel Dakota Helmet - Statelinetack.com

It weighs 12.7 oz whereas this one

Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet - Statelinetack.com weighs 17 oz


----------

